# The waiting game



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

we have a first freshener and our first pregnancy in our new herd. We don’t know her due date since we got her when she was already pregnant, but her ligaments are gone and she’s been pretty uncomfortable today. No discharge yet but she’s super puffy. I wish I knew her due date haha! 

The first pic is a few days ago then today’s pic and a comparison from when she first got to us and today’s pic. She’s starting to bag up nicely.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! Looking good. Go little lady!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, good luck!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Becks said:


> we have a first freshener and our first pregnancy in our new herd. We don't know her due date since we got her when she was already pregnant, but her ligaments are gone and she's been pretty uncomfortable today. No discharge yet but she's super puffy. I wish I knew her due date haha!
> 
> The first pic is a few days ago then today's pic and a comparison from when she first got to us and today's pic. She's starting to bag up nicely.


Go lil lady go! Happy kidding. Do you have kiddin supplies all ready to go?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh yea we have all supplies ready and waiting. She’s been nesting since about 10 am and grinding her teeth. She hasn’t eaten anything except a little hay early this morning.


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

The I’m going to kill you if you try to feel my ligs this morning look. Lol but she’s bagging up nicely just waiting for her to give up the hostages :inlove:

The other pic is her bag almost twice the size from yesterday.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting closer! I would say she will be giving them up within the next week. It looks like her ligaments are starting to go (Looking at her tail anyways) Then again I have been wrong before


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

Yesterday vs today. Her udder doubled over night and they’re super firm. She’s very uncomfortable and have long stringy discharge.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great udder comparisons! Do you know what type of buck she was bred to?


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Great udder comparisons! Do you know what type of buck she was bred to?


I got her already pregnant. The old owners said they didn't know due date since they ran together with a buck. But I do know he's full blooded Polled NG. And looks identical to his other kid that we bought. But there are no pics and honestly that full blooded polled ng could be false. Lol. We're flying blind with her and her kid(s). Here's a pic of the 6 week old kid he sired also.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm guessing that she'll kid within the next 24 hours.... (cheers)


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

We just had twins. One Doeling and one buckling. She seems freaked but is there anything other than backing away and just watching to make sure she lets them feed? We’ve done all the care stuff. The boy seems sluggish but is calling for mom. She licking them but won’t sit still. Just keeps pacing.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

Becks said:


> We just had twins. One Doeling and one buckling. She seems freaked but is there anything other than backing away and just watching to make sure she lets them feed? We've done all the care stuff. The boy seems sluggish but is calling for mom. She licking them but won't sit still. Just keeps pacing.


In my experience, as long as she's not being aggressive, let her lick them. If they aren't getting themselves up to the udder and you have good trust, help them.


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

Haha!! Never mind she had triplets lol. All are good. She’s passing the after birth and cleaning her babies. They haven’t nursed yet but are getting there. It was about an hour start to finish. Post pics soon!


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

forkedpath said:


> In my experience, as long as she's not being aggressive, let her lick the hell out of them. If they aren't getting themselves up to the udder and you have good trust, help them.


Only once it's clear they can get on their feet tho


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

Is it normal for the babies to want to sleep before nursing?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on your triplets. I have never kidded. I thought that it was very important for them to nurse pretty quick.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

How do you all cope with this? I have been a nervous wreck. I have a similar situation. We had two goats that are pets and the hubs decided we should raise goats. He bought two does this past summer and we had no idea when they were bred. Momma number one had twins this morning with only a little help. I had been checking on them four times a day so I managed to catch her in the act. One down and one to go. I will continue to follow this thread and hope to learn from your experience. I had a seasoned breeder tell me today the only way to never lose any is to never have any. Did nothing to calm my nerves.


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh I was mistaken. It’s 3 cowlings. Now that we’re here relaxing. The babies are just now finding moms udders. They haven’t patched yet but we’re working on it. We’re 2.5 hours in. But the first two came out back to back. The 3rd was about 30 minutes after that. She’s got 2 plancetas and she’s almost done passing the second one. How long do we wait to see if they nurse before pulling out the bottles?


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

Ok so after a very fun first time helping deliver babies, they are all resting and seem well. I fell asleep watching the baby monitor to see if she’d let them nurse again. I didn’t see it but when I came out this morning she let me hold her collar and give her praise as her babies nursed. I think she’s confused because they cry when they get close to her teat so she hurries and turns around to lick them. 

It’s all a learning curve. I’ll assist her with nursing a few more times, but it’s not from a lack of interest. She wants them all curled up in her face so she can lick them to death lol. 

So I’m all we have 3 Rowling’s, but we are concerned about the last one. She was super emaciated when she came out, but was the first to stand and latch. So who knows but they all seem health.


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

That’s 3 doeling. Darn auto correct.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on your triplets!


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations on your triplets!


Thank you! We were surprised and excited! :clapping:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I totally get the excitement, day before yesterday we had our first set of trips too! If I may,...
What we've been doing with our trips is every time we go check them we latch the thinnest to momma while we play with the other two so she has no competition and can choose whichever teat has her flavor dejur. This way we know she's getting enough when her siblings are pushing her around. I'm going to be getting a scale today to weigh them daily so I can make sure they're gaining properly...might work for you too.


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

I’m going to try that. We have one that’s a little goofy and keeps trying to nurse on her sisters ears. She’s also one of the smaller ones so we’ll start with her and rotate. Once everyone has had a turn stick them all under there so they used to all being there crowded for room lol. 

New pics from this morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Becks said:


> I'm going to try that. We have one that's a little goofy and keeps trying to nurse on her sisters ears. She's also one of the smaller ones so we'll start with her and rotate. Once everyone has had a turn stick them all under there so they used to all being there crowded for room lol.
> 
> New pics from this morning.


Awe so precious!


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2019)

And more pics cause why not lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! The girls are so cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, I would make sure the kids latch on to ensure they are getting fed.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm sorta new to kidding, but in my experiences the multiple kids seem to be much weaker and take more time to find the udder. My only single kid dang near came out with the teat in her mouth before she hit the ground! It looks like they've got it. So beautiful! You are so blessed!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Yep, multiples normally seem weaker to me. After a few days, they normally start doing much better. However normally I end up with one smaller than the other. It's normally the weakest and gets kicked out from getting milk. Congrats on the 3 doelings!


----------

